# Victoria's Secret-Engel singen "Jingle Bells"



## Stefan102 (22 Dez. 2011)

​
Auch die schönen Victoria's Secret-Engel wissen: Es weihnachtet schon sehr – und deshalb lassen sie es sich auch nicht nehmen, den funkelndsten aller Feiertage noch mit einem kleinen Ständchen zu versüßen. Mit Weihnachtsmütze und Glöckchen ausgestattet wünschen Adriana Lima (30), Doutzen Kroes (26), Lily Aldridge (26), Candice Swanepoel (23), Erin Heatherton und Lindsay Ellingson (27) uns beschwingte Weihnachten und zeigen unfreiwillig, das Supermodels auch nicht immer perfekt singen, dafür aber zuckersüß aussehen können.

Mit einer großen Portion Spaß coverten sie kürzlich den Klassiker „Jingle Bells“ und man muss zugeben, textsicher und melodiös ist anders. Eine gute Figur machten die Supermodels aber allemal und verpassten so selbst dem sommerlichen Drehort einen winterlichen Touch. Kein Wunder aber, dass der Text nicht sitzt, schließlich sind einige der Models gar nicht englischsprachig aufgewachsen. „'Jingle Bells' haben wir in Brasilien nicht!“, versucht sich Adriana Lima noch zu entschuldigen, aber mal ehrlich: Bei diesem süßen Festtags-Clip sei ihr doch jeder musikalische Patzer verziehen.

Hier könnt ihr die sexy Feiertags-Hymne der Weihnachtsengel sehen und hören:

​


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2011)

Na, die kleine Schwächen verzeihen wir ihnen


----------



## MetalFan (22 Dez. 2011)

Sie müssen nicht singen können!


----------



## vullgas (28 Sep. 2012)

great, like her


----------

